# Broadcasting pioneer Paul Harvey dies at age of 90



## Blake Bowden (Feb 28, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090301/ap_on_en_ot/obit_harvey


----------



## jwardl (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear... always enjoyed his radio broadcasts, his "...Rest Of The Story" shows, and his political commentary.

He will be missed by many.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 1, 2009)

sorry to hear that...a true national treasure. "Now page 2...."


----------



## Joey (Mar 1, 2009)

We have lost a great man. My prayers are with his family.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 1, 2009)

With the Lord. Now the "Rest of the Story" May God give his family peace and comfort. We will remember him with love.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 1, 2009)

He and his wife (producer) made a great team. What a loss.


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 3, 2009)

Sad.  I grew up listening to him.


----------

